# Baby Betta Boy & First AB Purchase!



## TakoLuLu (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm so glad my first AB purchase was from a US breeder who lives super close to me. I won him Saturday night and he's currently floating in his temporary home acclimating as I type this on Wednesday afternoon. I didn't have to wait long at all. So, I've got an unboxing video for all of you and some photos.

Quick info blurb before I get into things:

First, I know I say betta wrong in the video. I know perfectly well it is pronounced beh-ta, not bay-ta. I've just said it wrong for so long (since I was 10 and didn't know any better) that I can't seem to change it in my vocabulary.

Secondly, in the photos. Yes, he is in a Starbucks cup. I find it easier to acclimate/float fish in a cup than a bag so my husband (who works at Starbucks) brought me home a nice, clean, unused cup that I rinsed well. After the pictures were taken his lovely little cup was settled down into his temporary 1.5 gallon home to start the acclimation process.

Now, on to the good stuff!

Fish was bought on aquabid.com from seller Betta_afinity (yes, only 1 "F") 
Her feedback page: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/vfb.cgi?1&1&vfb&Betta_afinity

I'd highly recommend her as a seller. Well packed for current weather, extremely reasonable cost-wise, beautiful fish!

Sorry for him being a little out of frame when I'm trying to show you things, my little point and shoot is so tiny (I mostly use my big ol' DSLR) it's hard to figure out what to point things at! Also, sorry about there being so much of my ghostly legs involved, ugh XD

VIDEO: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zD8hWyQWgtw

PICTURES!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

he is GORGEOUS, not a lot of people could see the cellophone LOVE Xp i do


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

He looks happy and healthy (and adorable). Congrats!


----------



## TakoLuLu (Apr 2, 2012)

He's got gold/yellow parents and is super shiny. At only 4 months old I can't wait to see what Sméagol turns into. (yes, his name is Sméagol, all my bettas are gonna be hobbits, lol)


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Awww, cute little Betta! He looks like my male Betta Gary... RIP. Good luck and have fun with your new fish


----------



## TakoLuLu (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks Kitty! :3 He's so tiny, it's gonna be great watching him grow up!


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Cutie!!! Does he have a name?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

-gasp- a cellophone!!!!!  Like Voldemort was xDD Love that coloring...


----------



## TakoLuLu (Apr 2, 2012)

His name is Sméagol. I'm naming all my bettas after hobbits :3


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

TakoLuLu said:


> His name is Sméagol. I'm naming all my bettas after hobbits :3


Oops... I missed that in your post...sorry...


----------



## Lordsameth (Jan 19, 2011)

Oh my gosh, he looks so much like my precious Toffee! If he's anything like Tof though you'd better prepare yourself for a lot of spunk!


----------



## TakoLuLu (Apr 2, 2012)

His name was in my second or third post, so I'm not surprised it was overlooked, lol


His feistiness was mentioned in his auction description and the seller was not lying! The little guy was flaring and dancing at my finger almost as soon as I tipped him and his water into his little cup for acclimation, lol!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

haha that's good though =D


----------



## TakoLuLu (Apr 2, 2012)

Also, he's very interested in me because of having received so much attention from his breeder (An unfortunate electrical disaster made him the only surviving male from his spawn!). His little googly eyes follow me around all over the place! It's great!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

all the names from lord of the rings? lol he is a beautiful little guy


----------



## TakoLuLu (Apr 2, 2012)

Not quite, only hobbits. Sméagol was a hobbit before the ring made him change into the creature that became known as Gollum. Yes, I am a nerd. lol.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

heh heh googly eyes :lol: like my Red!!! such spunk and pays close attention to ya xD


----------



## TakoLuLu (Apr 2, 2012)

Not only are his eyes extra googly looking, they're super shiny silver so they're very bright!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

nice =D Who was it...hmmm....Jekyll!! he has blue in his eyes :3 my pale yellow has creepy black eyes :|

you lucky duck :lol:


----------



## TakoLuLu (Apr 2, 2012)

I really did luck out with this guy, I'm so glad I bid on him when no one else would XD


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

no one else wanted him? shame on them but hey cheaper for you xDD


----------



## TakoLuLu (Apr 2, 2012)

yup, I waited for the end of the auction to bid on him and there was never a competing bidder! Definitely cheaper for me!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

haha that is the way to get something you want... bid last minute xD


----------



## TakoLuLu (Apr 2, 2012)

Most definitely. 

Just offered Sméagol a mirror. Insta-flare. I have to say an itty bitty 4 month old betta getting all grumped up at a mirror is just about the cutest thing I've ever seen!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

xDDD Ohh 6 month old Spartan was funny enough. You gotta share videos now :3


----------



## TakoLuLu (Apr 2, 2012)

I'll try to get one later, don't want to stress him out too much right now. He's so full of himself though, lol.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: yay for later video!! xD


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

Very cute little boy! And don't worry 'bout how you pronounce it, I do say it the same way...must be southern thing!


----------



## TakoLuLu (Apr 2, 2012)

I gave him another shot at the mirror after his dinner (he ate very well! Absolutely destroyed some fancy guppy food. High protein, tiny size granules that float for a longer period of time, exactly what this little guy needs right now.)

Unfortunately between his 1.5 gallon tupperware not exactly being photogenic, and my point and shoot not quite being up to the task, tiny flaring video won't happen. I did get a couple crummy shots and I'll have another go at better photos of this adorableness with my DSLR tomorrow.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

He is very very pretty! You are very lucky to have a male with color, and personality like that!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

awww :3 :3 love the pics anyways hehe. My camera on my phone (and an iphone as well) are crummier than crummy. Although it shows "in focus" on the devices, it doesn't in the pictures :/


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

so cuuuuute <3


----------



## TakoLuLu (Apr 2, 2012)

He really is a looker. All these compliments are making me even more confident in my choice. I love him! He's got these black spots when he flares that remind me very much of the false eyes on a frilled lizard's ruff! He thinks he's so tough! Already bossing his fake plant around, lol.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

well ya know... you have to keep those plants in line I mean.... they can turn on you :shock:


----------



## TakoLuLu (Apr 2, 2012)

More pictures! The little dude seems perfectly adjusted and not stressed at all so I felt it'd be okay to cup him for some better flaring pictures. After this I'll be leaving him be (save for water changes) for a few days, lol.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

hhahaha love the flare


----------



## TakoLuLu (Apr 2, 2012)

His grumpy little face cracks me up every time XD. Can't wait to get him in to his 10gal to get some really good pictures though, lol! I was having to take pictures of his reflection in the mirror rather than of him because the cup's curve & ridges were distorting things too badly.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

urg I know what you mean :lol: I prefer plain ol' rectangular or square tanks. eve the bow front 1.7 I have sucks :/


----------



## catlantic (Jan 22, 2012)

TakoLuLu
I love Ur signature


----------



## TakoLuLu (Apr 2, 2012)

Haha, thank you! I've loved Alice in Wonderland, particularly The Walrus & the Carpenter, for as long as I can remember :3

In other news, little dude is a pig! He was jumping to take thawed bloodworms from the rounded head of the pin I was feeding him with this evening!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

hahaha good sign =D


----------



## TakoLuLu (Apr 2, 2012)

Another nice sign, I woke up to the bitty babiest of bubble nests in his tank this morning. Aaaaaawwwww.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

awwww =D lol


----------



## TakoLuLu (Apr 2, 2012)

It was so tiny! Then the goof stuffed his head up through the middle of it to say hi before I could get a picture XD


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: "LOOK WHAT I MADE!!!! ooops..." :lol: kinda like a kid pointing to the house of blocks they made and they knock it over ><


----------



## TakoLuLu (Apr 2, 2012)

That was exactly the impression I got. "Hey, Food Lady, look what I made while you were asl---HEY! Where'd it go!?"


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

hahaha.... that's okay, Red made a HUGE nest, and he shows off for pictures xD Silly boy... I gotta take another picture because his tail to me seems to be getting...wider....


----------

